# CycleChat Cycling Jersey - Will you be buying one?



## Shaun (25 Aug 2007)

The CycleChat jerseys are well on their way to becoming a reality. To establish numbers for the first order, please post here to express your intent to buy one.

*PLEASE ONLY POST HERE IF YOU REALLY ARE INTENDING TO ORDER* as there is a minimum order quantity and there are other costs associated with designing and producing the inital batch.

There are two companies to chose from:
*Endura* would be somewhere around £40-45
*Carvalho* would be somewhere around £25-35

The price will depend on how many jerseys are ordered and excludes P&P. So, if you'd like to buy one:

• Vote in the poll to express which manufacturer
• Reply with *I want a CycleChat Forum jersey* if you intend to buy one

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (25 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat Forum jersey


----------



## zimzum42 (25 Aug 2007)

I definitely want one, but would like to know what the difference is between the two jerseys, but no doubt this is being discussed in a thread somewhere, so will go have a look. until then, I shan't vote.....

Are we def going with the whippet 2 design?

All looks good though......


----------



## redfox (25 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat Forum jersey


----------



## laurence (25 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat Forum jersey

L


----------



## mondobongo (25 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat Forum Jersey


----------



## lazyfatgit (25 Aug 2007)

i want a CycleChat Forum Jersey


----------



## longers (25 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat forum jersey.


----------



## chris42 (25 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat forum jersey please


----------



## glen (25 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat forum jersey.


----------



## yellow v2 (25 Aug 2007)

I'd like one, Endura would be my choice


----------



## zimzum42 (26 Aug 2007)

I still want one, but am still none the wiser re. my questions.

cheaper option seems popular!


----------



## Shaun (26 Aug 2007)

zimzum42 said:


> I still want one, but am still none the wiser re. my questions.



*Have a look here*


----------



## zimzum42 (26 Aug 2007)

OK, thanks!


----------



## Melvil (26 Aug 2007)

Question - would you bother doing a long sleeved version? Thing is, with Scotland's weather and all, there'd not be much point buying a short sleeved one.


----------



## goo_mason (26 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat forum jersey.

I'd prefer the less expensive option as I wouldn't ever pay £40 for a top (true Scotsman stereotype that I am).

One thing I've not managed to establish from any of the threads is whether (given the onset of autumn and winter) there will be a choice of long-sleeved or not ?


----------



## bonj2 (26 Aug 2007)

are they free?
I mean it's good advertising innit.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Aug 2007)

I would like a CycleChat Forum jersey - 

If generally agreed, which font style would be available for our forum names?


----------



## Will1985 (26 Aug 2007)

I want a cyclechat forum jersey.

Re: Long sleeves - I can't say for certain, but I think that we submit a design which can be printed onto long or short sleeved shirts. Hairy Jock will clarify


----------



## Jim (26 Aug 2007)

<>


----------



## Pete (26 Aug 2007)

"I want a CycleChat Forum jersey."

I say, old chaps and chapesses, this is getting a bit repetitive, what, eh? Is there a reason, 'exact match' search on this thread or whatever?

Is there any interest in a similar exercise for *shorts *BTW?


----------



## Shaun (26 Aug 2007)

Pete said:


> ... this is getting a bit repetitive, what, eh? Is there a reason, 'exact match' search on this thread or whatever?



Yes, to count the number of people who are intending to buy a jersey. This will give HJ and Will an indication of the size of the initial order and will effect the price per jersey 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## redfox (26 Aug 2007)

What if you want to buy two?


----------



## HJ (26 Aug 2007)

As I started this ball rolling, I want a CycleChat Forum jersey.

I would like to suggest that we keep the discussion to the CC Jersey Designs thread as this one is aimed at establishing numbers so that we can workout a price. 

I have moved my replies to the questions above to the CC Jersey Designs thread, please post your questions there.


----------



## itisaboutthebike (26 Aug 2007)

I'm a tight arsed git...so if you could get one of those Crane Sports tops with a CycleChat logo........................


----------



## Aperitif (27 Aug 2007)

I would like to buy a jersey.


----------



## HLaB (27 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat forum jersey


----------



## Tetedelacourse (27 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat forum jersey


----------



## Melvil (27 Aug 2007)

Was there an answer as to whether there'd be a long sleeved version? I asked a couple of pages back but I can't see a reply...


----------



## bonj2 (27 Aug 2007)

CycleChat car stickers?


----------



## Renard (27 Aug 2007)




----------



## johnr (27 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat Forum jersey


----------



## HJ (27 Aug 2007)

Melvil said:


> Was there an answer as to whether there'd be a long sleeved version? I asked a couple of pages back but I can't see a reply...






Hairy Jock said:


> I have moved my replies to the questions above to the CC Jersey Designs thread, please post your questions there.



It is on page 3, please can we keep discussion to the CC Jersey Designs thread.


----------



## Chris James (28 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat forum jersey


----------



## Arch (28 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat forum jersey


----------



## Bokonon (28 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat forum jersey!

(Whippet 1, short sleeve, long zip, not too bothered about supplier.)



Pete said:


> Is there any interest in a similar exercise for *shorts *BTW?



I'd be interested, I did suggest it in one of the discussion threads but got no response. However, I got the impression that a lot of people were voting whippet 2 so that the jersey would go with black shorts.


----------



## TimO (28 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat Forum jersey

... and we probably need a CycleChat Jersey forum.


----------



## Jack (28 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat Forum jersey


----------



## SamNichols (29 Aug 2007)

count me in.


----------



## domtyler (29 Aug 2007)

Me wants one


----------



## palinurus (29 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat forum jersey too


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2007)

Bokonon said:


> I want a CycleChat forum jersey!
> 
> (Whippet 1, short sleeve, long zip, not too bothered about supplier.)
> 
> ...



Reply in CC Jersey Designs thread.


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2007)

> that's 36 who have voted. to state the obvious.
> 
> So it may not be as expensive as we'd feared.



Thanks for keeping count User, it is very useful.


----------



## clefty (31 Aug 2007)

I want a CycleChat Forum Jersey cow


----------



## Twenty Inch (31 Aug 2007)

I want one.


----------



## postman (1 Sep 2007)

I am still interested.Awaiting final cost.


----------



## Fnaar (1 Sep 2007)

I'd buy one. also. Short sleeve.


----------



## tomb1960 (1 Sep 2007)

I want a CycleChat forum jersey


----------



## Andy in Sig (3 Sep 2007)

I'll take one too.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (3 Sep 2007)

I want one too, but being on incapacity benefit, funds are v. v. tight at the mo. If and when you get closer to actual order date I'll let you know what Barclays say I've got to spend ! If I have the funds, I'm in. (God, I'm so decisive !!)
*"I'm for one for definite now, (drums fingers on bar) Can I have a Guinness while I wait for it ???*
*I hope you do lardy sizes !!!*
Make doesn't bother me personally


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Sep 2007)

count me in, subject to pennies. ss.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (5 Sep 2007)

Yes please...as long as I can get one that fits....long sleeve for the winter please


----------



## Big Bren (6 Sep 2007)

Yep, I'll have one.


----------



## johnr (6 Sep 2007)

*kids*

will there be kids sizes. if so i'll order 2


----------



## Aint Skeered (7 Sep 2007)

I'll have a large please


----------



## Slim (10 Sep 2007)

Yes Please - Fat Bastard size.
Long Sleeve if it's an option.


----------



## DustBowlRefugee (15 Sep 2007)

I'll have one please, Long zip if possible. 

From an earlier photo I noticed one had the members forum name on it, is this the case?


----------



## Elmer Fudd (15 Sep 2007)

DustBowlRefugee said:


> I'll have one please, Long zip if possible.
> 
> From an earlier photo I noticed one had the members forum name on it, is this the case?


It's an optional extra I believe were you can have your own name, the name on the piccies is an example put there by the person who drew them up.


----------



## ash68 (15 Sep 2007)

I'd like a cyclechat forum jersey.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (24 Sep 2007)

Melvil said:


> Question - would you bother doing a long sleeved version? Thing is, with Scotland's weather and all, there'd not be much point buying a short sleeved one.




Buy a pair of arm warmers,(long sleeved shirt) then on the one day the sun comes out, you can take the arm warmers off, hey presto...short sleeved shirt (sorted)


----------



## postman (13 Oct 2007)

Just to let you all know.Endura offered me as former secretary of a works cycle team.A deal that if we placed an order before November .There would be no artwork to pay for saving sixty quid and a bigger discount.Up to 20% off final cost.This offer has been passed on to us .Will and Hairy Jock have been informed.Ihope they dont mind me telling you all.


----------

